# Another death in NY



## koz (Jun 11, 2008)

Croghan NY Man Killed by Falling Tree During Storm


----------



## booboo (Jun 12, 2008)

Been a bad couple of months in my part of NY. 2 loggers and a private individual have died in accidents. I knew the family of 1 of the loggers, knew the other guy personally. 1st accident involved being hit by a falling tree, alone on that section of the job. He made it onto the skidder, got the skidder within sight of the other guy, then passed out. Died at the hospital, internal bleeding. 2nd logger hung one up, cut the tree holding the hanger and was crushed under the first tree when it fell. Also working alone on that section of the job, skidder and operator were elsewhere at the time. Both loggers were very experienced. Newspaper said that the 3rd guy was helping a neighbor take down a tree, believe there may have been someone with climbing experience involved based on the family name and location. Guy on the ground was hit with a falling branch and knocked headfirst into some rocks. Closed head injury. Damn that's all some bad stuff.

Look before you cut, twice...

OOPS! Maybe I should have read the thread below!


----------



## bill's firewood (Jun 12, 2008)

kenny yousey was the guys name. got hit with a tree sitting on his log loader when that storm blew in on tuesday. top notch guy died doing what he loved. he was from croghan ny. lotta people around here relied on him for firewood logs, gonna miss him.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 13, 2008)

bill's firewood said:


> Kenny yousey was the guys name. got hit with a tree sitting on his log loader when that storm blew in on Tuesday. top notch guy died doing what he loved. he was from croghan ny. Lotta people around here relied on him for firewood logs, gonna miss him.



Sad way to go. Mother Nature must have been mad at him. You just never know what will happen when it comes to trees. I was taught to have the most respect for any tree. Even in the bush hunting, cutting fire wood, or camping. A person never knows what will happen.
21 years ago, a friend of mine, his Father was killed in the bush, by a tree that he was trying to fall. While he was trying to cut down a tree, and his chain saw ran out of gas, and crushed him to death.
My, friend got got home from work, after dark, and his mother was worried, because her husband, wasn't home from the bush. So my friend went to the bush looking for him.
There was a slight shift of snow from the night before, so it was easy to find tracks to follow. He found the tractor, and trailer, with almost a load of wood.. He saw his Dad's tracks, and followed them. He saw the freshly cut down tree. He looked around the tree, and noticed a foot from under the tree.
He went back to the house as quickly as possible, to call for help. 
They determined in the investigation, that the chainsaw ran out of gas, while his Dad was cutting down the tree. They figured that his Dad made a miss calculation while cutting down the tree, because from where hi notched the tree, it fell the opposite way. 
So his Dad thinking he was safe, turned and walked away from the tree, to get more gas for the chain saw, so he could finish cutting down the tree. With out his Dad knowing that the tree was falling, fell on him killing him. He too was alone in the bush.
When I was 15 years old, 27 years ago I started running chain saws. My Father always, always told me, until it sank in, to always make sure your chain saw has lots if not full of gas prior to cutting down a tree. He always said, not to turn your back on a tree that is not thoroughly cut through, because you will never know which way that tree will go, once it starts to fall.
I have missed judged where a tree is going to fall. It is so easy to do. I've had trees already turn on the stump, and fall another way than planned. Prior to cutting down a tree, I have always filled my Chainsaws with gas/mix, and bar oil. I'd rather know how much fuel is in chainsaws instead of wondering, am I going to have enough gas/mix in the tank, to get the job done.
Bruce.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 14, 2008)

Bruce Hopf said:


> When I was 15 years old, 27 years ago I started running chain saws. My Father always, always told me, until it sank in, to always make sure your chain saw has lots if not full of gas prior to cutting down a tree. He always said, not to turn your back on a tree that is not thoroughly cut through, because you will never know which way that tree will go, once it starts to fall.
> I have missed judged where a tree is going to fall. It is so easy to do. I've had trees already turn on the stump, and fall another way than planned. Prior to cutting down a tree, I have always filled my Chainsaws with gas/mix, and bar oil. I'd rather know how much fuel is in chainsaws instead of wondering, am I going to have enough gas/mix in the tank, to get the job done.
> Bruce.



Good advice. I was taught to fall timber by my uncle and his advice was to gas up every time you had nothing else to do. We cut stuff that might take two tanks of gas but before we'd start the back-cut we'd make sure that saw was full. Sometimes on a really large tree we'd keep a spare saw handy...also fully gassed and warmed up.

Uncle yelled a lot when you ran a saw clear out of gas. He also chewed snoose. Somebody yelling at you while chewing snoose leaves a real impression on you...along with lots of little black specks.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 14, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Good advice. I was taught to fall timber by my uncle and his advice was to gas up every time you had nothing else to do. We cut stuff that might take two tanks of gas but before we'd start the back-cut we'd make sure that saw was full. Sometimes on a really large tree we'd keep a spare saw handy...also fully gassed and warmed up.
> 
> Uncle yelled a lot when you ran a saw clear out of gas. He also chewed snoose. Somebody yelling at you while chewing snoose leaves a real impression on you...along with lots of little black specks.


Two tanks of Gas, and some times the second saw fully gased, warmed up!!!
Now you really have my attention. HOW BIG OF A TREE are we talking about? Are these the Big Reds, I keep hearing so much about?
I bet you wish you had one of those face shields with a windshield wiper on it. Real great teachers we had. You, your Uncle. Me, My Father. I don't know about you, but I hate being around people in the bush that are RAMMY, and UNSAFE. MY Mother's Boy Friend is one I can't stand being around, when he runs a chain saw. He will take one hand off the saw, as he is cutting. He thinks I am stupid. 
After I reamed him out about being ignorant to safety. I said this is what this is for, and he flipped the chain brake, on. I told him that does no good with his thumb up his ass. Now He, and my Mother can't understand why I don't want anything to do with him while he is running a chain saw.
My Ex Brother In Law was cutting wood with me, and his younger brother. I was trying to teach the younger Ex Brother in law the proper way to handle a chainsaw. The younger Brother in Law and I were cutting wood with our backs turned to the other Brother in Law. The stupid fool cut down a tree, with out us knowing about it, ran out of gas with the chain saw, while the tree started to fall.
He thought it was real funny, that that happened. He didn't think it was so funny after I decked him. After he came too, I reamed him out but good, and told him how stupid he was. I gave him S//t for putting our lives at risk. The tree was only 15" across the stump, but still could have done some damage.
As far as I'm concerned, there are two types of people, that go into the bush to cut wood, or in your case, cut timber. There are people like your self, and myself, and a lot of others reading this post, that have the up most respect for what they are attempting to do, and have the highest regard, for the equipment that they are using and the trees that they are working with. Then there is the others. What I call Whackers, and Hackers, don't have any respect what so ever, and don't have any regards, for the equipment that they are using, and the trees that they are working with at all.
All it takes is one slip, and then it's over. I'm sure every one of us has had a close call, or 2. I have, and I have the teeth to prove it, from a tree limb that was sprung back from another tree limb. Cut through one tree limb, and the other one sprung free, up over the bar of the chain saw, in hit me square in the mouth, snapping 4 of my top front teeth. Lucky it went over the bar. If it went under the bar, i would have been in some serious trouble.
Work and stay safe.
Bruce.:greenchainsaw:


----------

